# Guide recommendation for Rockport/POC area?



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

My uncle and I are trying to plan a trip to either Rockport or POC during the last week of March. 

What we would really like to find is a fly guide thats okay with us bringing a couple of spinning rods along with artificials, or even better, a few shrimp. Seems like a tall order, as a couple of guides have turned down that idea when I've contacted them. 

Basically, we want to be prepared for anything. March can be tough...could be crazy windy...so having a back-up plan with bait and popping corks sounds ideal. My guide down at SPI is all about versatility...but that seems to be tougher to find up the bend a ways.

Let me know if y'all can recommend someone who has put you on fish with your fly rods. Also, how about advantages/disadvantages of chasing fish on the fly in either Rockport or POC?


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Check with James Schuler. I bet he would be fine with any and all of it.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Eric Knipling

http://www.texasflatsflyfishing.com/


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

irbjd said:


> Eric Knipling
> 
> http://www.texasflatsflyfishing.com/


X2 on Cpt. Knipling. This is from last weekend. Caught 7 on fly in about 2 hours and then stopped casting at anything under 30" to try and get a donkey. Could have had a 20 fish day if I had kept casting at slots. He's on the fish fo sho.


----------



## teedub (Dec 27, 2011)

Eric is the one of the best down there for sure. He works very hard to get his clients on fish.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Another vote for Eric.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Ethan Wells, hands down. A great guy who knows tons of back-water spots that others don't hit.

http://www.wellsoutfitters.com

Also, be sure to stop by the Orvis shop in Rockport. Dave Hayward, the manager, is an endless well of information, super helpful, and a good guy.


----------



## troub454 (Jun 19, 2009)

Eric Knipling is the best guide in the area. This is from a week or so ago. We boated about 10 reds as well.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Eric Knipling, the BEST!!!!
[email protected]
www.texasflatsflyfishing.com
361-549-5923


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*POC Guide*

Cap't Shuler is the man if you want to fish anywhere from West Matagorda Bay to San Antonio bay. He knows where the fish are and he can pole his Lostmen right on top of them. The most fun I've ever had fishing with a guide is with Cap't Shuler!

http://www.finfeather.org/



Salty Dog said:


> Check with James Schuler. I bet he would be fine with any and all of it.


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

Capt. Tom Horbey in POC is my favorite guide. Knows his stuff big time.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*guides*

P O C call Tom Horbey for Rockport call Ethan Wells.I have fished with both and they are very good.
Skiffstiff


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

i have had great trips with capt tom horbey


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

Gotta recommend knipling, the dude knows the area and can definTly put you on fish


----------

